# MN M44 Sight Questions



## HareSplitter (Feb 19, 2010)

I was shooting my Mosin-Nagant M44 at 50yrds to sight it in but it shoots about 3 inches low. I had the elevation at 100yrds but should'nt it shoot high then!??!??

Is there any way to adjust the sights for elevation?

Any answers are appreciated.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You can always sand some of the front sight off. So slowly if you take too much you can not add metal. Remember if it is shooting low you can always just move your sights up to the next notch. It sucks when you adjust your sights to fit a round to only change it and then the new one hits high.

Chuck Norris got his drivers license at the age of 16. Seconds.


----------



## Stinky Findings (Apr 4, 2010)

I shoot a moisen also I would try some different grns. of ammo before i filed the sight. Most of the Military rifles (on usa as well as russian rifles) were sighted by the armorer at abt. 250 yards.You might also look at the crown on the end of the barrel make sure its uniform. Another thing that comes to mind is you need to slug your barrel ou can us 00 buck for this. mine measures .308 but some have bigger bores like .3015. I don't know if you reload or not but if you do you might be able to bring your point of aim by using a different bullet. I hope this info helps it's just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

do some real close checking of your bore. It may be a bit off from the 7.62 you are thinking it is, or it may have been backbored just to get some rounds down range.


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

The Soviet m44 was always sighted in with the bayonet extended. If you haven't tried this already, it may help.


----------

